# s'attaquer à un problème



## anneta

Hola ! Alguien me puede explicar por qué se utiliza el verbo *attaquer *en forma pronominal : ..." des politiques qui vont _s'attaquer _aux problèmes."

  saludos


----------



## geve

Hola Anneta,

_S'attaquer à un problème_, c'est affronter un problème, tenter de le résoudre, le combattre...


----------



## Inaxio L

_abordar _creo que es una buena traducción


----------



## geve

Inaxio L said:


> _abordar _creo que es una buena traducción


Si _abordar_ est l'équivalent espagnol de _aborder_, alors ça n'est pas tout à fait la même chose... _Aborder un problème_ est plus faible, ça peut vouloir dire qu'on va simplement parler du problème. Tandis que si l'on _s'attaque à un problème,_ cela signifie qu'on va le prendre à bras le corps, on va tout mettre en œuvre pour le résoudre ; c'est plus combatif, plus décidé.


----------



## GURB

Hola
s'attaquer à un problème= acometer un problema
Bonsoir


----------



## Inaxio L

Bon soir! Au moins à ma conaissance "acometer" on l'emploie comme "emprender", ça veut dire, comme "commencer faire qq'ch"

acometer una obra, un plan

Peut être que "abordar" est trop neutre et alors "hacer frente a", "enfrentarse". Pourtant on dirait que ces verbes sont un peut informels.


----------



## GURB

Hola Inaxio
Disculpa, pero cuando doy la traducción de una expresión es después de pensarlo mucho y comprobar la exactitud de lo que propongo. De lo contrario me abstengo o emito dudas.
Como prueba de lo que digo, aquí viene un extracto del diario ABC 23/08/1983 (in Crea) en que aparece esta expresión, pero no es el único, ni mucho menos.
_CUANDO la coalición de centro-derecha asumió la gestión municipal de Madrid sabía que se adentraba en un campo sembrado de minas. Y no nos referimos sólo a la dificultad objetiva que supone_* acometer los problemas* _de una gran metrópoli aquejada de múltiples carencias.._.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Inaxio L

Hola Gurb: no lo dudo, solamente que yo ese uso no lo había oído/visto nunca y por eso me ha parecido conveniente matizarlo. Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Nota de la moderación: En un foro de intercambio lingüístico, resulta obvio que las propuestas de traducción de unos (aunque sean muy correctas )pueden no convencer a otros y así nos lo digan. No hay ningún mal en ello; al contrario, es una actitud muy sana siempre que, como en el caso del mensaje de Inaxio, las diferencias se centren en las palabras, expresen un parecer o aporten un matiz y respeten a los foristas.

Hay otras expresiones que, igual, nos podrían servir aquí:

- enfrentarse / hacer frente al problema
- atacar el problema de frente

Aunque lo que propongo pierde el matiz de _que sea ahora mismo. _

Un beso a todos,

Gévy


----------



## anneta

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!!!!
  saludos


----------



## nhat

estoy de acuerdo con inaxio
aunque haga encontrado "acometer contra"= s'attaquer a un probleme en un diccionario, pienso que "enfrentarse a un problema" es mejor.
con google, 500 repuestas para "acometer el problema de"
y 22 000 para "enfrentarse al problema de"
enfrentarse a un problema no significa solo " etre confronté a un probleme" (como lo pensaba)
significa luchar contra este problema
segun www.spanish.dhamma.org :
Escapar no es una solución, hay que *enfrentarse al problema.*


----------



## Namarne

Sólo por dar una opinión más, me gustaría romper una lanza por *acometer un problema.* Puede que estadísticamente no arrase, pero a mí me parece una expresión muy acertada.


----------



## ninfu

Hola a todos, pues yo propongo ATAJAR UN PROBLEMA


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ninfu:

A mí, no me parece ser lo mismo.

Atajar un problema: enrayer un problème.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Totalmente de acuerdo con Gévy. Antes de atajar (résoudre/régler) un problema se empieza por acometerlo.


----------



## yserien

No se puede establecer unas prioridades, de cual es el mejor o el peor, ya que todos vienen a significar lo mismo : el DRAE da un simil militar, lo cual indica de su contundencia, parecida a abordar (acordémonos de los abordajes piratas), enfrentarse a .... Incluso atajar vale, atacar.....y más.


----------



## elisaf

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir un plus sur l´utilisation du verbe « *s´attaquer* ».
Je viens de lire quelques exemples sur un journal et j´ai des doutes, parce que on utilise le verbe d´une manière tout à fait différente en espagnol.
La phrase : « Non seulement la mère *s'attaque* _à la professeure_ dans son intégrité physique mais elle *s'attaque* aussi _à toute l'institution scolaire »_
Merci !


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Quizá te interese este hilo, elisaf.  
Yo creo que en este caso puede servir "atacar", o algún sinónimo aplicable tanto a personas como a entidades: _enfrentarse a, arremeter contra... _
Aunque en francés el verbo tenga ese uso pronominal, en español no hay por qué buscar a su vez un verbo pronominal.


----------



## nhat

Namarne said:


> Sólo por dar una opinión más, me gustaría romper una lanza por *acometer un problema.* Puede que estadísticamente no arrase, pero a mí me parece una expresión muy acertada.


 
si, no pienso que "acometer un problema" sea incorecto.
Pero parece que que "enfrentar un problema " es mucho mas utilzado y mucho mas comun, no ?


----------



## Maupassant

nhat said:


> si, no pienso que "acometer un problema" sea incorecto.
> Pero parece que que "enfrentar un problema " es mucho mas utilzado y mucho mas comun, no ?


 

Yo lo traduciría como "afrontar un problema".


----------



## gotoba

Y cual es la diferencia entre attaquer y s'attaquer utilizando como complemento mm... digamos.... problème


----------

